# Violet Stinger



## MEW1359 (Mar 19, 2022)

Saw this violet Schwinn Stingray in a antique/consignment shop today in Tarpon Springs, Florida. Owner has a $400 dollar price tag on it. Looks pretty original but I’m not a “Schwinn Guy.” Is it a violet 1966?


----------



## xochi0603 (Mar 19, 2022)

It's worth that. Although some chrome is beat down. Front wheel, pedals & rear tire are not original


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 19, 2022)

MEW1359 said:


> Saw this violet Schwinn Stingray in a antique/consignment shop today in Tarpon Springs, Florida. Owner has a $400 dollar price tag on it. Looks pretty original but I’m not a “Schwinn Guy.” Is it a violet 1966?View attachment 1591507
> View attachment 1591508
> 
> View attachment 1591510



Well worth that , 2 speed rear wheel, real nice seat ,early bars. I would be all over that.


----------



## jammer (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks like August of '66. The seat is decent and worth at least a couple hundred. It looks like it has a two speed hub, that is desirable for sure. If the tire is a USA tire and not a repop, it's a good tire for sure. Almost every antique store will do better on the price by 10%, maybe try that first. If it was by me I would probably pay full price for it. I always start out by asking what is the best they would do on the price. Sometimes it's firm, but quite a few times they reply with a price less than I was thinking. Have fun with it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 19, 2022)

Buy it! buy it!


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 19, 2022)

I would so snag that one!


----------



## stoney (Mar 19, 2022)

I'd be on it


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2022)

Hope your short, they chopped the sissybar so it's not going any higher!, great seat tho and those repop slicks are good riders!


----------



## MEW1359 (Mar 19, 2022)

Nope not for me. I might be interested in a Coppertone 5 speed Fastback like I had as a kid, or a early 60’s Jaguar (like the way they look and ride). I just put it out there in case someone here in the Tampa Bay area might be interested.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 20, 2022)

fair price indeed, i wouldn't mind having that !


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 24, 2022)

I just snagged it I appreciate that will post follow up pics in a little


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 25, 2022)

So I started calling around to all the antique stores once he said he wasn’t gonna buy it and found one that had the bike told her I would be down there in a little bit when I got there I looked it over said I will take it as I was looking around the rest of the store she got a phone call from someone else asking about the bike she told them to hang on a second walked over to me verified that I was going to buy the bike and told the man on the phone sorry it just sold 

she told me someone came in and looked at it earlier but did not buy it maybe that was them on the phone I don’t know what the bike is all original just missing the front wheel it is an original deluxe you could see a ghost in front on the chain guard it has the two speed kickback hub that is awesome I’ll get some more pictures later today it was raining all night when I got home


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 25, 2022)

I got it for $360 plus tax she told me she paid someone $50 to clean it up it also came with a brochure from 1979 so obviously not original but still cool to have 

I also realized there is another Cabe member Near me atleast half the year he’s going home to Ohio soon so I’ll have to meet him next time


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 25, 2022)

Could not be more jealous.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 25, 2022)

good deal that will clean up well


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 25, 2022)

Here’s the pics 

i just so happened to buy a girls monarch at the Fleamarket just cause it was $10 it was complete minus truss rods but had upper bracket and still held air and a headbadge spray painted blue all over but $10  so I bought it but also had a pair of reflector less pedals men’s peddles which turn out to be early stingray peddles awesome right we’ll some of you remember I got the 41 monarch boys bike a week ago it was missing Upper truss mount and upper headset bearing well the blue girls Monarch strikes again just so happens the remaining truss bracket is right there on that girls bike that I paid $10 for 

lesson of the day by every poopty old cruiser thats cheap you never know when you might need a stupid part off it that would cost you a lot more than $10 

these are the right pedals for a August 66 bike right?


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 25, 2022)

A couple more pics for context


----------



## nick tures (Mar 25, 2022)

i am not a 100% but i believe those pedals are 65 and 66 stingray


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 25, 2022)

Perfect


----------

